# Sbirolino Montage mit Pilotkugel?



## stanleyclan (11. November 2008)

hi ich wollte nur mal ganz kurz wissen, ob man, wenn man mit einer Sbirolino Montage fischt eine Pilotkugel benutzt??? und wenn ja wann kommt sie auf die Schnur??


lg


----------



## sc00b (11. November 2008)

*AW: Sbirolino Montage mit Pilotkugel?*

neee....

hier die sbiro montage:


Hauptschnur - sbiro - Gummiperle - 3Fach Wirbel - Vorfach

heir mal ne pilotmontage:

Hauptschnur - wasserkugel - gummiperle - wirbel - pilotkugel - vorfach


mfg


----------



## Allrounder0872 (11. November 2008)

*AW: Sbirolino Montage mit Pilotkugel?*

Moin Moin,

Ich würde den Wirbel bei der Wasserkugel-montage weg lassen und den Haken direkt an die Hauptschnur Knoten, sofern deine Hauptschnur dünn genug ist. So hast du eine Bruchstelle weniger!!!
Bei der Sbiro-montage nimmst einfach ne ganz weiche Rute, ich nehme eine DAM Seahawk Feeder mit der mittleren Spitze und Fische mit 6-12gr Sbiros je nach Gewässer, die haben so wenig wiederstand da brauchste keinen Piloten mehr. Ich denke mal das es dir darum geht oder???


----------



## sc00b (11. November 2008)

*AW: Sbirolino Montage mit Pilotkugel?*



Allrounder0872 schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> Ich würde den Wirbel bei der Wasserkugel-montage weg lassen und den Haken direkt an die Hauptschnur Knoten, sofern deine Hauptschnur dünn genug ist. So hast du eine Bruchstelle weniger!!!




dann die Wasserkugel wie befestigen? ob das nur mit schnurstopper hält? :\

naja kann ich gern tetsen lass mich gern des besseren belehren.. allerdings erst nächstes jahr da hier schonzeit ist

mfg


----------



## Buster (11. November 2008)

*AW: Sbirolino Montage mit Pilotkugel?*

Meine Montage sieht so aus:
Hauptschnur -> Sbirolino -> Gummiperle -> 3-fach-Wirbel -> Vorfach (je nach Gewässertiefe min 2 m lang - auf dem Vorfach die Pilotkugel zu Bißerkennung)

Ich nutze sie meist mit Naturködern, Köderfisch oder sinkenden Forellenteigen. Schwimmenden Forellenteig kann man mit einem kleinen Blei notfalls zum sinken bringen.

Schwimmende Forellenteige fische ich meist mit einer Ghost- oder Grundmontage auftreibend da es unauffälliger ist und die Schnur gegen den hellen Himmel nicht sichtbar ist.


----------



## Allrounder0872 (11. November 2008)

*AW: Sbirolino Montage mit Pilotkugel?*

Also meine Wasserkugeln haben einen Feststellstopper und die Kugel sichere ich zusätzlich mit einem Schnurstopper unterhalb der Kugel. Wenn man keine Gewaltwürfe macht und das braucht man nich wenn man mit feinem Geschirr und dünnen Schnüren fischt dann hält das ganze so bestens#6


----------



## stanleyclan (11. November 2008)

*AW: Sbirolino Montage mit Pilotkugel?*

ok mir ist gerade noch etwas eingefallen, für die, die einen schwimmenden Forellenteig zum sinken zu bringen, ohne das man das Blei auf der Schnur sieht! wollte mal eure Stellungnahme haben: und zwar macht man das Blei direkt hinter den Haken und kann das Blei so dann sogar noch im Power Bait verstecken...... was meint ihr?


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (11. November 2008)

*AW: Sbirolino Montage mit Pilotkugel?*

Hab da mal was gemalt:

1: Die Montage im Detail

2. und 3. Durch das Verschieben des Piloten stellt man die Angeltiefe ein.

Ich fische meist sinkende Köder oder kombiniere Forellenteig mit einem Wurm oder Maden, damit der Köder sinkt. Bei Teig Pur klemme ich ein wnizigen Bleischrot 5cm über dem Haken. 
http://http://img122.*ih.us/img122/5307/pilotmontagehi4.jpg


----------



## Buster (11. November 2008)

*AW: Sbirolino Montage mit Pilotkugel?*

Was mich immer wieder wundert ist das manche Leute eine Wasserkugel fest auf der Hauptschnur montieren.
Normal sollten Wasserkugeln, wie auch Sbirolinos, nur als Wurfgewicht dienen um mit feinen Montagen weit werfen zu können.
Wenn Forellen vorsichtig beissen oder mit dem Köder im Maul weiterschwimmen ist doch der Widerstand einer Wasserkugel so groß das die Fische den Braten sofort riechen und loslassen.
Also mein Tip ist es Sbirolino oder (wenns denn so ne Bombe sein muss) Wasserkugel immer frei auf der Hauptschnur montieren.
Habe es an diversen Anlagen oft genug erlebt das nach Umbau der Montage die Bißausbeute wesendlich gesteigert werden konnte.


----------



## Ulli3D (11. November 2008)

*AW: Sbirolino Montage mit Pilotkugel?*



Buster schrieb:


> Was mich immer wieder wundert ist das manche Leute eine Wasserkugel fest auf der Hauptschnur montieren.
> Normal sollten Wasserkugeln, wie auch Sbirolinos, nur als Wurfgewicht dienen um mit feinen Montagen weit werfen zu können.
> Wenn Forellen vorsichtig beissen oder mit dem Köder im Maul weiterschwimmen ist doch der Widerstand einer Wasserkugel so groß das die Fische den Braten sofort riechen und loslassen.
> Also mein Tip ist es Sbirolino oder (wenns denn so ne Bombe sein muss) Wasserkugel immer frei auf der Hauptschnur montieren.
> Habe es an diversen Anlagen oft genug erlebt das nach Umbau der Montage die Bißausbeute wesendlich gesteigert werden konnte.



Verrat doch nicht alle Kniffs und Tricks, wo kämen wir denn da hin, wenn alle gleich gut fangen würden. Irgendwen muss man doch haben, der den zusätzlichen Fang bezahlt, oder?:vik:


----------



## bflow (20. April 2009)

*AW: Sbirolino Montage mit Pilotkugel?*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Hab da mal was gemalt:
> 
> 1: Die Montage im Detail
> 
> ...


danke für die Zeichnung hat mir wirklich geholfen!
petri heil


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (20. April 2009)

*AW: Sbirolino Montage mit Pilotkugel?*

Gern geschehen!


----------

